# Question about Domains & Logo's



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

.

ok my current domain is going to expire shortly and I need to renew it.  But I'm going to use a different company to get my next domain just cause I can get it cheaper elsewhere.  

But while my current domain reflects my ID on ebay, i'd sorta like to start fresh and new.  (because of all the issues with ebay right now and their new feedback issues but that's another story.)   But because I don't just make B&B products i'd like to leave those associations out of the domain name.

So I began thinking..........  

And came up with a store/web site name of Durum Triangle Creations

(Durum is a type of wheat grown here in North Dakota and I live in the triangle where much of it is produced in ND.  Plus my neighborhood is also nicked named the Durum Triangle part of town.   (small town of 1500 even)     

But do you think that www.durumtrianglecreations.com looks dorky or does Durum Triangle Creations sound dorky?

I spent some time working on this logo, but I haven't purchased the pict of the wheat yet, so its just a sample.   If i decide to keep it i'll purchase the image.  So that's why there is wording across the pict of the wheat.  It's simple but I didn't have to pay anyone to do it because I did it myself.

I'm creative to a degree, and I can write very creative stories, and my mind goes a hundred miles an hour.  But when it comes to this stuff i get stuck.  

Any suggestions, does it look or sound ok?
Or should I start over with a new idea?


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome that you are building all this on your own! *Cheers to you*

The VERY first things that came to mind...
The web address is too hard to remember/spell. It doesn't look dorky or sound dorky, just kinda long. Maybe something like DTCreations? One of the #1 things I regret about my online store is how long the address is. (Too late to change it now!!) If I get into a convo with anyone, in passing, a short one word e-mail addy is WAY easier to remember. 

Your logo. The fonts are complimentary colors, BUT they are also Christmas colors. The wheat is so nice and golden, you should use purple lettering. (I went to school for art, so I am ALWAYS strung on comp. colors.  )

If you didn't want to pay for the wheat image, it would be really easy to create an abstract version.

Thats just what came to mind. Hope it doesn't sound...harsh?  

I am helping a few friends with logo design and site design if you want any help with your logo...I LOVE this stuff!!!

Again, GREAT job with what you are doing!


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I can't sleep. I wanted to show you a sample of the colors I was talking about and just decided to play with fonts and the likes... I know this might be a little busy... But you've seen my site... I have a thing with color...   
(Don't laugh at my wheat!!!)  






Edited because I can't spell...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL that's one reason why I like iiapco so well is because it's short sweet and to the point and easy to type and spell and remember.   

And another reason why I hemmed and hawed over the new domain, and thought i would ask here because to me it also seemed long and hard to read and type and whatnot.   

Guess I wasn't happy with it either.

But I love your idea on the domain Lane !!!! 

www.faithyrocks.com
or
www.krisrocks.com

Hmmmmm the faithy looks better actually !!!   even though kris is part of my real name.   And faithyrocks.com is available !!!!   But I do use faithy as part of my online profile.  (As you can see here.)  Plus it sounds more like a real name, and i find on many sites it's usually available.

I got the nick because many years ago I had used faith as a nick on yahoo for the chat rooms and I met someone from Australia (we were both married and he farmed so we talked farming and just shot the breeze along with other things we had in common.) and when he would tease me he would call me faithy.  So the nick stuck and i've been using it ever since.   

But i love the purple, it's very regal.



ok i sat down for awhile and worked.......

And i came up with this....... Which can be resized to meet my needs of course, but I used paint.net and another free programs for putting borders togehter. And made a screen print and saved it cropped it and came up with this.






Lane if you want the link to my borders program just email me which is nice because you can use colors either from their pict thingy or the exact hex number OR you can even use your own image http which is what I used from some background textured images.



ok edited, to add that i changed it a bit and made the font a little bigger,


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 12, 2008)

My two cents: I like the look of your design, but looking at it as someone who doesn't know that you make soap and BB products....it looks like you are a baker, or you make wedding cakes, or are some kind of wheat producing coop thingy....

maybe "Durum Triangle ____________" for the life of me i can not thing of a word i want to fill in there....let me have another cup of tea and see if i can kick start the brain cells. 

but overall it looks really nice, really classy, really wholesome. OOOOH, maybe your logo could be a shaft of wheat wrapped around one of your bars of soap.....i think i saw that on a Frasier episode where they went to a spa and were handed their robes which were wrapped with a ribbon and then had like 2 or 3 pieces of wheat stuck in it. looked very natural and earthy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I do like that idea, but i don't just make B&B and soaps.  I also make doll accessories (bottles and pacifies but mostly bottles) and how does one incorporate the two into one.........


http://www.iiapco.com/rebornbottleliquids.htm
http://www.iiapco.com/moreonmyrebornbottle.htm

and getting the two to blend is what i'm having a hard part doing, that and being totally uncreative when it comes to figuring out a name to call myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh heck maybe i should just get two domains and link them both to my one web site........   And try to combined both on the home page...... 

LOL


I have already purchased these images and altered them to make them longer to turn them into a logo, 
here are two samples i use on my web site as headers for pages,  the wording can be changed.

Then i can just use my border program and put a border around.....


i know the waves don't match up exactly but it was a DIY progject with basic tools, but printed out you can't even tell.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 12, 2008)

ahhh, i didn't know you had them all on one site....its hard to mishmash two pretty different things together.  if anything pops into my head today, i'll pass it along...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

lol yeah wilson they are both one one site, but since my website isn't expensive (under 5 a month for ecommerce through freewebs) i can fork out the $$$ to get two domains and make it work that way, even have maybe two home pages.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 12, 2008)

that may be the way to go...two sites. people want to buy their products from the super experienced master expert product maker. if you have a bunch of different products on one site, it may look like a "jack of all trades, master of none". 

i have a client that comes to me for massage every couple of months and he sells a laundry system that doesn't need detergent and makes your towels huge and fluffy, vaccuum cleaners, humidifiers (he brought one to a session and asked to plug it in! then was telling me all about it during his session), and i know there are a couple of other products in that list i am forgetting. so, he's the guy who will sell anything and everything and since he's always trying to sell stuff i never take him seriously.

not that i think that's what you do!! its definately possible to excel in a number of crafts! just public perception....


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

EXCELLENT POINT !!!!!


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the logo!!! Excellent colors!!

I think if you are going to sell more than one type of thing, divide your home page up into three sections. (Or two...who ever many you need) In panel form.

That way, when people go to your site, they can click on the correct entry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Good Idea then I can specialize in two types of products and I can make my own buttons and keep them seperate side by side with a grid.  (thank goodness i've learned a bit of HTML 

I can also then use borders around both logo's that are the same and have all the colors harmonize.  (good thing one is white.)  

I've been searching on a local page pride of ND and I hope to join that group soon, so i can put the pride of north dakota label on my products.

http://www.prideofdakota.nd.gov/MemberC ... isting.asp

but looking through the list there are plenty of sellers who speclaize in more than one type of product.  And I think it's possible to harmonize my doll bottles with my bath and body, and i'd rather have my doll bottles be a sub-catagory.  (And who knows someone may be looking for one item but see another and order both to increase sales.)


LOL *whew* my mind is going in circles.......


----------



## Lane (Feb 12, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> LOL *whew* my mind is going in circles.......


 I hear ya! This is why Programmers make SO Much money!!!


----------

